

Ask HN: Eli5 why Angular 2.0 is getting negative attention - thisisdallas

Could someone explain to me why it seems like a lot of people have a negative view of Angular 2.0? I have a very basic understanding of Angular but I was planning on taking a deep dive and learning the framework in the next couple of months. I honestly hate the idea of learning Angular now and then having to relearn everything once 2.0 comes out.<p>Since I don&#x27;t have a solid understanding of Angular, would it be better to just go all in with React and focus on learning that instead of Angular?
======
Curll
Angular 2.0 won't be out until Q4 2015 the earliest.

There is going to be a migration path from 1.3(x) to 2.0, but it may not be a
simple one.

Support for 1.3(x) is not going to drop suddenly.

From the folks I've talked to, there's no reason to panic.

You're not going to be re-learning everything for 2.0, you'll just have to
modify you're thinking a bit.

Frameworks come and go, but React and Angular are both great for current and
future products.

Don't buy into the negativity and cynicism. If everyone did, we'd still be
writing shit in BASIC and PASCAL.

~~~
thisisdallas
>Support for 1.3(x) is not going to drop suddenly. >You're not going to be re-
learning everything for 2.0, you'll just have to modify you're thinking a bit.

This is completely understandable and eases my mind, thanks.

------
NicoJuicy
Angular 1 still has an great community and is getting updated all the time. A
lot of documentation is available for it, it's also very mature and it's still
one of the best tools for the job.

Developpment is constantly adjusting/renewing, even though this time we know
that in a year are so we have to learn something new... It happens all the
time, so i wouldn't make a big deal of it.

What if you chose React based on your current opinion and next year React
version 2.0 (or whatever) changes the entire core...

Just choose the right tools for the job. Angular 1 will still be getting
support and bugfixes next to Angular 2.

~~~
masterj
> What if you chose React based on your current opinion and next year React
> version 2.0 (or whatever) changes the entire core...

React is heavily used in production at Facebook (~10k components), and any
breaking changes are going to have an upgrade path. Facebook is essentially
always running React master.

